# XBMC 11 ebuild

## Nokai001

Hallo Leute,

ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit xbmc im Einsatz. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass im offiziellen Portage endlich das Ebuild Verfügbar ist. Leider geht mit dem ebuild keine LiveTV-Unterstützung. 

Was mache ich falsch? Es geht alles bist auf Live-TV. 

emerge -av xbmc:

```

media-tv/xbmc-11.0  USE="alsa bluray midi mysql projectm pvr rsxs samba sse sse2 vdpau webserver xrandr cec css  rtmp udev -airplay (-altivec) -avahi -bluetooth -debug -goom -joystick -profile -pulseaudio -* -vaapi"

```

Helft mir mal bitte kurz. Danke. 

Gruß

----------

## musv

In der 11.0 ist die TV-Unterstützung nicht enthalten. Du brauchst dazu die PVR-Version vorzugsweise von Pulse-Eight. 

Als Ebuild nimmst du xbmc-9999.ebuild. Allerdings musst du die Git-Parameter anpassen. Da ich momentan auf Arbeit bin, komm ich an meinen HTPC nicht ran. Sofern ich dazu komm, schreib ich Dir die Konfiguration heut abend. 

Ach ja, die TV-Unterstützung ist nur das Frontend. Du brauchst noch ein entsprechendes Backend, was Dir das TV-Bild liefert. TV-Headend, VDR, MythTV. Vorzugsweise nimmt man da VDR. Die momentane Situation (letzte paar Monate) der Schnittstellen zwischen VDR und XBMC ist leider arg bescheiden. Da musst du etwas händisch basteln.

----------

## Christian99

Nun, ich hab das selbe Problem, was vermutlich auch daher kommt, dass xbmc-11 ein pvr useflag hat, was suggeriert das es gehen soll. auf der xbmc HP hab ich gelesen, dass version 12 pvr mit dabei haben soll, aber da gibts noch kein ebuild für. Wenn du da was hast, würd ich das auch mal ausprobieren.

----------

## Nokai001

Ich habe sonst auch immer die 11 aus dem GIT von Hand kompiliert. 

@Christian99

genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Naja da lagen wir wohl daneben.

@musv

das wäre nett. Vielen Dank. Das mit dem backend ist mir bekannt  :Smile: 

Gruß

----------

## musv

Also hier mal meine gesamte xbmc-Portage-Config:

```
xbmc_LIVE_REPO="git://github.com/Pulse-Eight/xbmc.git"

EGIT_BRANCH="Eden-pvr-cec"

EGIT_PROJECT="xbmc-pvr"

EXTRA_ECONF="--disable-external-ffmpeg"
```

Ich benutze das vdr-devel-Overlay, da das vdr im Portage hoffnungslos veraltet ist. Aktuelle vdr-Version ist 1.7.31.

```
media-plugins/xbmc-addon-xvdr **

media-plugins/vdr-xvdr **

media-plugins/vdr-xineliboutput **

media-libs/xine-lib **

media-plugins/vdr-sc **

media-tv/xbmc **
```

So, jetzt zu den Problemen: 

xvdr:

Das ist die aktuelle Verbindung zwischen VDR und XBMC, die eigentlich verwendet werden sollte: 

VDR: media-plugins/vdr-xvdr

XBMC: media-plugins/xbmc-addon-xvdr

Mit vdr-xvdr ist alles ok. Hingegen stammt xbmc-addon-xvdr aus dem normalen Portage und lädt vom Pipelka-Github den Quellcode. Das funktionierte noch ganz brauchbar mit XBMC in der Version bis vor ca. einem halben Jahr. Mit neueren XBMC-Versionen friert XBMC sofort nach dem Start ein. An der Stelle bräuchten wir ein Ebuild, was von irgendwoher den aktuellen Source-Code des Plugins runterlädt. Leider hab ich da bisher nichts gefunden. Wenn das jemand hat, immer her damit.

vnsi-Server:

War die frühere Verbindung zwischen VDR und XBMC. Aufgrund des fehlenden xvdr-Addons für XBMC bin ich auf vnsi umgestiegen. Funktioniert eigentlich prächtig.

VDR: media-plugins/vdr-vnsiserver

XBMC: bereits eingebaut

Und jetzt kommen wir zum Problem hier. Irgendein intelligenter Mensch meinte, dass der vnsi-Server obsolet wäre und man den nicht mehr bräuchte:

```
pkg_setup() {

   eerror "vdr-vnsiserver is dead on upstream"

   eerror "project has changed to:"

   eerror "https://github.com/pipelka/vdr-plugin-xvdr"

   eerror "See detailed info for this"

   eerror "https://github.com/pipelka/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver/blob/master/README"

   eerror "Please use media-plugins/vdr-xvdr from portage"

   die || "dead on upstream, use media-plugins/vdr-xvdr"

}
```

Und Version 9999 zeigt auf ein veraltetes Git-Repository:

```
EGIT_REPO_URI="git://github.com/pipelka/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver.git"
```

Der aktuelle vdr-vnsiserver ist im XBMC-Paket von FernetMenta enthalten. Leider hab ich nicht genug Ahnung, den konkreten Pfad ins Ebuild zu pressen, um aus dem Git-Paket den vnsi-Server per Ebuild bauen zu lassen. Auch hier wäre jemand mit mehr Ahnung gefragt.

Workaround:

Ich compilier den vnsi-Server manuell. Wie gesagt, sind die Einstellungen falsch. Hab's aber nicht besser hinbekommen:

```
EGIT_REPO_URI="git://github.com/FernetMenta/xbmc.git"

EGIT_BRANCH="vnsi"

EGIT_PROJECT="vdr-vnsi"
```

emerge vdr-vnsiserver schlägt dann fehl, weil irgendein Makefile nicht gefunden werden kann.

```
cd /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-vnsiserver-9999/work/vnsiserver-9999/xbmc/pvrclients/vdr-vnsi/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver

vim Makefile
```

Hier muss man dann ein paar Pfade anpassen:

```

DVBDIR = ../../../../DVB

VDRDIR = /usr/include/vdr

LIBDIR = /usr/lib/vdr/plugins

TMPDIR = /tmp
```

Anschließend baut man das Plugin händisch und kopiert das Modul ins vdr-Modulverzeichnis. Der Modulname entspricht der VDR-Version.

```
make

cp libvdr-vnsiserver.so /usr/lib/vdr/plugins/libvdr-vnsiserver.so.1.7.31

chmod 644 /usr/lib/vdr/plugins/libvdr-vnsiserver.so.1.7.31
```

Zu guter Letzt muss das Plugin noch aktiviert werden:

```
  [4]   vnsiserver *
```

Das war's. Sofern sich die ganzen Sachen haben bauen lassen, was durchaus nicht immer funktioniert, läuft das ganze Paket erstaunlich stabil.

----------

## Christian99

hm, das wird wohl nix. erst musste ich noch die patches aus dem ebuild entfernen und danach fehlt auch noch eine configure datei.

Dann wohl warten bis xbmc-12 im tree ist. das soll ja angeblich pvr mit mythv dabeihaben.

aber danke musv

----------

## Treborius

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und Version 9999 zeigt auf ein veraltetes Git-Repository:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

meinst du sowas? habs vor 3 tagen noch gebaut, ist eine abgewandelte version eines ebuilds hier aus dem forum

vdr-devel/media-plugins/vdr-vnsiserver/vdr-vnsiserver-9999-r1.ebuild 

```

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=2

RESTRICT="mirror strip"

inherit vdr-plugin git

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc-pvr-addons.git"

EGIT_PROJECT="xbmc"

DESCRIPTION="VDR plugin: VNSI Streamserver Plugin"

HOMEPAGE="http://xbmc.org"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=media-video/vdr-1.7.14"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_unpack() {

        git_src_unpack

        cd "${WORKDIR}"

        mv vnsiserver-9999/addons/pvr.vdr.vnsi/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver .

#       mv vnsiserver-9999/xbmc/pvrclients/vdr-vnsi/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver .

        S="${WORKDIR}/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver/"

}

src_prepare() {

        vdr-plugin_src_prepare

        sed -i 's/vnsi-server/vnsiserver/g' config.h || die 'sed failed'

        fix_vdr_libsi_include recplayer.c

        fix_vdr_libsi_include receiver.c

}

src_install() {

        vdr-plugin_src_install

        insinto /etc/vdr/plugins/vnsiserver

        doins vnsiserver/allowed_hosts.conf

        doins vnsiserver/noSignal.mpg

        diropts -gvdr -ovdr

} 

```

edit : das xbmc plugin hab ich per hand gebaut (ist ja nicht mehr als configure --prefix=, make, make install)

und dann ins home-verzeichnis des users kopieren, dann macht man auch keine unsaubere sachen

zwecks installation ohne ebuild

xvdr kann man mit der aktuellen version von xbmc vergessen, 

stürzt bei mir immernoch mit ner memory-corruption ab, 

und ich hab keine zeit das zu debuggen

also bei mir läufts auch stabil, 

auf dem laptop hab ich noch eine alte xbmc version, 

da läuft das ganze noch mit xvdr plugin, 

aber mit der aktuellen version von xbmc hab ich xvdr nichtmehr zum laufen gebracht

----------

## Nokai001

Hallo leute,

danke für die Antworten.

Hab nun folgendes gemacht und damit funktioniert alles:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =xbmc-9999 (habe nichts gepatch oder verändert)

es wird eine Alpha 12 Version von xbmc installiert.

Anschließend noch ein 

git clone um das aktuellste xbmc-addon-xvdr aus dem master tree zu bekommen. 

Noch ein kleines vdr-xvdr-addon update auf dem vdr server und alles hat wie gewohnt funktioniert.

Danke für den Tipp mit vnsi hat mir auch geholfen

Also nochmals vielen Dank.

Gruß

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute.

Hier nach als kleine Ergänzung zu dem Thema die aktuellen Ankündigungen mit weiterführenden Links:

http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/XBMC-12-mit-Live-TV-Videorecording-und-HD-Audio-1751272.html

und die Seite fand ich auch noch ganz übersichtlich:

http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=PVR/Backend

Da fand ich dann auf Anhieb, dass XBMC mit dem VDR als Backend noch kein Timeshift beherrscht, weshalb die Sache für mich noch nicht attraktiv genug ist....

Informellen Gruß, Andy.

----------

